# WordReference in QQ International



## mkellogg

I'm happy to announce that WordReference's dictionaries are now being featured in Tencent's QQ International instant messaging client.  For those unfamiliar with QQ (IMQQ), it is the most-used instant messenger-type program in China and is similar to MSN messenger or Yahoo! IM.  Tencent is making a major international push and I am certain you will hear more about QQ International in the coming months.

You can read more, and download the client on their website.

Mike


----------



## fsabroso

Congratulation!!!

Well done Mike!!!


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks, don't be surprised if you find me hanging out in the Chinese forum if this takes off.


----------



## fsabroso

mkellogg said:


> Thanks, don't be surprised if you find me hanging out in the Chinese forum if this takes off.


I kinow you will ha ha ha !!


----------



## swift

祝贺, Mike. 

And this is what it looks like.


----------



## romarsan

¡Mira que bien!
Hace tiempo que vengo pensando estudiar chino, ahora ya no tengo excusa.
Enhorabuena Mike.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Congratulations, er I have a cat asleep just in front of the screen so I don't really know what I'm writing I'll need a Cat-Spanish/Spanish-Cat dictionary pretty soon!

If anyone can do it, it will be you, Mike!


----------



## Nunty

Excellent. Well done, Mike!


----------



## Vanda

Yay! And that is how Mike began studying Chinese...
Aren't ''we'' really internacional?!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Another piece of very good news


----------



## JamesM

Very cool!


----------

